# Is a Gripple tool a Gripple tool?



## Coaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Are these the same or interchangable?


GPT Geared Tensioning Tooleach $29.95ea
http://www.powerflexfence.com/catalog01.7.html



<H1>Gripple Tensioning Tool 
<DIV =pcShowProductPrice>Price: $89.00
<DIV =pcShowProductPrice>http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=105&amp;idcategory=14
<DIV =pcShowProductPrice></H1>


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2009)

They look the same to me. They are a branded product so they should be the same. Some items like the 250 medium gripples plus tool are cheaper at OVS than the other. Buy the cheap one and let us know!


----------



## Coaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if the cheapone was a specific use only. I'd hate to pick it up only to find out I really needed the other one.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 16, 2009)

When we use to run yearling steers Jim used a tool kind of like that to fix broken barbed wire or electric fence wire...Up here for deer and an occasional moose damaged/broken wire.
Using it for an application like we used it for he used a fence stretcher to pull the two ends together, then 'crimped' the ends together...I is a great tool.

I see they use a tension tool, that would probably replace a wire stretcher.

I recommend bending the ends back over the little crimped steel sleeve....Just incase some stray animal should hit the wire again, it won't be likely to slip out of the sleeve.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 16, 2009)

NW, this one isn't a crimp tool. You run the wire in from each side. The tool pulls the wire through from the other end and a grippy wheel prevents it from slipping back. The new gripples use a small tool so you can remove the wire, but the tension needs to be taken off the wire first. It is a quick and easy system.


----------

